
Online, ‘a Reason to Keep on Going’  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/02/health/02face.html
======
frossie
[Re: Lonely old lady spending 14 hours a day socialising online]. To go off on
a slight tangent, I often wonder what will happen when the people who now do
open-source development as a hobby start retiring. If we/they end up hacking
14 hours a day, that would be a force to be reckoned with!

Although I am guessing mailing list discussions aren't going to get any easier
with a bunch of crotchety old folks slinging it out :-)

